# Ozzy's day at the wessex show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We had a very early start and quite a long drive to the Wessex show but Ozzy had a great day there, Ozzy was awarded 1st place in his open class plus Best of Breed, and he was also awarded two first places in his misc classes giving Ozzy a red card day and finally he was also awarded Best of variety Semi Long Haired Kitten in show as yo can imagine we came away so thrilled . A big congratulations to BSH on your fab day at the show.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done! Ozzy is looking HUGE! BOV SLH kitten is a real honour!

Again I missed seeing you as I had no idea you were there! It was a small show but we had a great day none the less.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations. I saw him at the Croydon and thought he was a lovely boy then. Very well deserved result yesterday


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I missed him :cryin::cryin::cryin: I was going to come along to the show and then decided not to :cryin::cryin: I wish I had made the effort now :cryin:
And you too BSH. damn! I l knew I should have come  I'm a member of the Wessex club 
Congratulations on excellent results though :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done Ozzy :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well anyone who has eyes in their head can see he is a champion.:lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

well done Ozzy he is looking superb


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I cannot BELIEVE how big his paws are!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he is stunning, what a lovely lad.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done!! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done ozzy. are you sure chris he is the age he is. he looks more the size of a normal cat. something tells me that if that is your wife he is sitting on then she's not going to be doing that for much longer lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> well done ozzy. are you sure chris he is the age he is. he looks more the size of a normal cat. something tells me that if that is your wife he is sitting on then she's not going to be doing that for much longer lol


LOL, i promise you Jen he is just over 6 months of age and at the vets yesterday he was weighed and is 5.2 kgs ....or if you are like me , in old money that is 11.46lbs......best wishes.....Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think i'm going to have to go for a coonie next, that's an amazing weight. cant wait to see him when he gets to fully grown or should i say in four years time


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Well done too Ozzy, it makes the long trip worthwhile.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done and what a beautiful colour.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well done Ozzy. I think he is my favourite cat on the forum [apart from my own of course!]

Chris who is his breeder? I too want a coonie next!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> well done Ozzy. I think he is my favourite cat on the forum [apart from my own of course!]
> 
> Chris who is his breeder? I too want a coonie next!


i will PM you with their website..............Chris


----------

